# Hilft mir bitte



## ayse (9. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe zwei dropDowns nebeneinander:

dropdown 1                   dropdown2


Wenn ich jetzt etwas in dropdown 2 auswähle, und dann dropdown 1  auf einen Wert z.B. hallo ändere, dann steht die Wert von dropdown2 an dieser Stelle welche ich vorher ausgewählt habe. Es speichert irgendwie die Positionen.

Kennt sich denn jemand mit so was aus?


----------



## DP (9. Jun 2007)

was ist nu deine frage?!

titel ist auch unter aller s*u


----------



## aysel (9. Jun 2007)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was ist nu deine frage?!
> 
> titel ist auch unter aller s*u



Meine Frage ist:

Wie kann ich vom Java Anwendung bzw. Backing Bean einen Wert auswählen? Ich will z.B. dass es den Wert zwei als ausgewählt zeigt.

Gruß


----------



## WeirdAl (10. Jun 2007)

Hi,
ich versteh nicht wirklich was du Wissen willst. Kopier einfach mal deinen bis jetzt gebauten Code hier hin und schildere dann anhand des Codes dein Problem. Das macht es vielleicht einfacher.

Cu
Alex


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (13. Jun 2007)

Werte auslesen mit #{beanName.propertyName}


----------

